# Custom Bow



## anw0625 (Sep 18, 2006)

Has anyone tried to make a custom bow? What I am talking about is, taking your favorite bow and updating the cams, strings and cables.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

*Csotum bow*



anw0625 said:


> Has anyone tried to make a custom bow? What I am talking about is, taking your favorite bow and updating the cams, strings and cables.


 I shoot a '93 Martin Lynx XR that originaly had Flite wheels with steel cables.
I converted it to fury X cams, 8125 cables and string. Been shooting it this way for over 10 years and like it very well. It has a solid wall and shoots good with a hinge style release.


----------



## anw0625 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks, has anyone tried binary cams?


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

All my bows a custom, one way or another. Bow junkie, thats just how I am. dd


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Yep*

Here is a cam and a half reflex caribou I just finished swapping to a 2 cam round wheel bow. 20 strand 8125 strings and cables. It's a 30-31-32 draw, 8 3/8 brace and a 46 ATA. It belongs to Capool another AT finger shooting forum regular. The bow formerly had no draw length adjustment (and didn't fit right) and NO valley and felt like it had little or no letoff. These type changes can be made to a bow you just have to use some common sense and tinker with them. One of my favorite hunting rigs is a Darton lightning riser with 70-80# graphite Darton Viper limbs with mountaineer round wheels w/80% letoff w/8125 18 strand cables and string. 








Caribou








Mountain Viper


----------



## anw0625 (Sep 18, 2006)

I am looking to take my Conquest 3 and put some type of Binary cams and Stage 1 strings and cables. Has anyone done anything like this?


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Well*

I can't understand why you want to change anything on a Conquest. ?????? The conquest is the Hottest bow on the release circut right now. I doubt you could do anything to impove it. Shoot many bows and figure out the good points of each and bring it into one bow. Building up a bow any other way?????? I don't get the point. New is not always better, it's just new. Get good enough shooting fingers to where you can shoot a bow accurately that has a brace under 7 inches and you will get to the real performance. Build up a round wheel bow that has serious wheel wrap at your draw length and a brace around 6 1/2 and you will know real finger shooting performance. 

Wish I could show off my Oneida proto's.................can't do it yet.

BW


----------

